# Need subs in Chicago area.



## CookCook20 (Nov 7, 2006)

We currently are looking for contractors with their own equipment to put to use for this winter. The areas range from the O'Hare area south to Joliet and Elwood. If you have trucks, loaders, skid steers, etc, please let me know if you would be willing to work this winter. *Plenty of open sites to fill*. Call David at 847-354-9489 or email [email protected]


----------

